# pics and stories of making monster teeth



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

Happy Halloween people. Could I make a humble request for pictures of people MAKING monster teeth for their costumes or using pre-made prosthetic teeth implants like this - please state the source, premades that match traditional monsters.








I have been asked to rewrite a post that I did for a Burlington dentist blog about making monster teeth for a Canadian lifestyle magazine that of course only publishes original images, for next year, Oct 2016. So I have eleven months to write it, but I know I have to get authentic images now while its being done for real. What I most want to see is someone using a kit like this, 








with dental alginate material , casting their teeth for Halloween, along with any insights they can share into their creations.. But also if you find great pre-made prosthetic teeth that match the monster I'd like to know the details, ie maker and price and where you got them.


----------

